# Heat Shield For Wall Heater



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Does such a thing exist?

The drywall behind the heater is obviously damaged from heat. The client was asking me about heat shields, but she doesn't want something that looks "industrial", like a fabricated metal shield.

She is thinking about tile, but even that is gonna look a little awkward, just some tile in the middle of the hall wall.

Do wall heaters usually come with heat shields these days?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Put the tile or deco brick veneer.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Might want to check the manufacturers installation instructions. Maybe its installed too close to the wall or is supposed to be installed on a heat resistant surface like brick or tile. Maybe an included heat shield wasn't installed when it was originally put in.


----------

